# Running Slow



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi people

I have had my omega f300 for some time, I noticed it was running slow so changed the battery, this has made no difference, it is loosing 30-40 sec per day, I had my watch repaired by someone on the forum but can't remember who (being redundant at the time I kept away from the forum), information or someone who could help would be most appreciated.

Dave S.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Have a little read

HERE

Paul is your man.

Mike


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Mike

e-mailed Paul and got a reply, I intend to send my f300 after Christmas, thank you.

Dave S


----------

